# OMFG BUFFED SPAMMT MEIN EMAIL POSTFACH VOLL ?



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

OMFG ich bekomm in sekundentakt emails von buffed mit beta keys wtf ? 

hab schon knapp 200 verschiedene keys ? hört auf !


http://www.imageload.net/view/lv2/unbenannt.jpg/

WTF


----------



## Torador (4. September 2008)

Zu welchem Spiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reavel (4. September 2008)

Lustig...






















NICHT!


----------



## Bastoran (4. September 2008)

Hab genau das gleiche! bestimmt schon über 300 mails


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

same here.


----------



## Moagim (4. September 2008)

Grz jetzt bekommst du gleichnoch ein paar weitere 1000 Mails mit Anfragen : "Gibst du mir einen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mampfel (4. September 2008)

Dann schick mir doch mal einen.....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (4. September 2008)

Torador schrieb:


> Zu welchem Spiel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm Warhammer Online Forum...
Also ich denke er meint WoW:WotLK... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

gibt keien keys von mir ich lösch die emails flott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wookie (4. September 2008)

auch net schlecht....hab 90 betakeys für WAR XD


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> OMFG ich bekomm in sekundentakt emails von buffed mit beta keys wtf ?
> 
> hab schon knapp 200 verschiedene keys ? hört auf !
> 
> ...



Buffed trifft Alaskens Postfach kritisch mit 300 E-Mails 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol, so hilarious.


----------



## Sesir0 (4. September 2008)

probier doch mal ob die keys funktionieren? wenn ja dann schick mir mal 5-10 keys per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoA MaNToRoK (4. September 2008)

Jo, gz. Ich hab hier auch um die 100 keys. Schön, dass die nur an ka wieviele andere Leute gleichzeitig verschickt wurden.


----------



## Weaf (4. September 2008)

Da ist mächtig was schief gelaufen!!! Hab auch knapp 200 mails mit Keys


----------



## Bulk (4. September 2008)

hm lol ich stell mir das grad im Thunderbird vor pling pling pling ......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Scheint was schief gegangen zu sein, gebt ZAM doch mal ne Rückmeldung im Newsletterthread


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

bhey was gehtn mit buffed?? 17 mails mit 17 verschiedenen keys die aber gleichzeitig asn 17 versch leute geschickt wurde??? das is jetz ja nich so gut ich meine welcher key is jetz quasi meiner? oder soll ich meim kumpel sagen er soll sich einfach ma alle aufschreiben, und sobald die registrierung on is frei nach dem motto "wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst" einfach ma alle durxchprobieren bis einer dabei is der noch nich eingegeben wurde? wtf?


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

lol es hört nich auf ....


----------



## Lurgg (4. September 2008)

ich wär schon mit einem key zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marquies (4. September 2008)

So geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir gestern noch Sorgen gemacht, ob ich nen Key bekomme und jetzt hab ich 200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blizor (4. September 2008)

boah das is ja voll dumm xD

1. will auch beta key xD

ok und 

2.rechne ma so 20 € pro key bei ebay ein oO.


----------



## Crailiele (4. September 2008)

auch etwa 350 mit tendenz steigend bekommen....


----------



## mampfel (4. September 2008)

....


----------



## Reliq (4. September 2008)

Stimmt, habe gerade auch 62 Open Beta Keys zu Warhammer zugeschickt bekommen.

Das scheint ein dickes Problem im mailsystem vor zu liegen...

Würde mir aber mal keine all zu grosse hoffnung machen das auch dann alle funktionieren..erstmal abwarten was buffed dazu sagt


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

In den Mails steht der jeweilige Nick oben drin, an wen die Dinger gehen sollten. Ganz großes Kino! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (4. September 2008)

lachflash

übelster sorte


----------



## Stancer (4. September 2008)

Selber Schuld, wenn du dich 500 mal am Gewinnspiel anmeldest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

schicken die jetz 1000 kweys in ner mail kette an 1000 leute oder wie????? mods plzzz tut doch was??!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurgg (4. September 2008)

das doch unfair >.<


----------



## Pymonte (4. September 2008)

ich hab mal wieder keinen Key -.-


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

Lurgg schrieb:


> das doch unfair >.<



das is nich unfair dass is UNgut. so blickt doch keiner mehr wirklich durch un mitn bissl pech sin die 1000 keys fürn popo


----------



## Taoru (4. September 2008)

Kannst du nicht wissen. Vielleicht wurde er nur nicht zugeteilt. xD


----------



## Felron (4. September 2008)

hab auch schon über 200 keys bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanFar (4. September 2008)

das find jetzt mal überhaupt net lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winznator (4. September 2008)

Lol seit gestern Abend um 19.50 oder so mach ich mir sorgen das ich kein Beta Key bekomme. Nun hab ich 288 BetaKeys im Briefkasten und das hört nicht auf! 

Warte nur noch auf ne mail von meinen Internet betreiber warum meine Emailbox so voll ist.


----------



## Pente (4. September 2008)

Ich werde das Problem mal an die entsprechenden Stellen weiterleiten.


----------



## Mastergodfather (4. September 2008)

Sorry, aber mal ne dumme Frage:

muss ich den key, den ich bekommen habe, irgendwo anmelden oder nen account erstellen? wenn ich mir en Ansturm an Mails und das Chaos danach vorstelle, wäre die Idee irgendwie verlockend, sich einen nehmen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: wenn jemand den key für Mastergodfather findet, bitte mir pm schreiben ^-^


----------



## Chrom123 (4. September 2008)

Winznator schrieb:


> Lol seit gestern Abend um 19.50 oder so mach ich mir sorgen das ich kein Beta Key bekomme. Nun hab ich 288 BetaKeys im Briefkasten und das hört nicht auf!
> 
> Warte nur noch auf ne mail von meinen Internet betreiber warum meine Emailbox so voll ist.




schick mir einen xD


----------



## Thorad (4. September 2008)

Same here

Habe 147 Beta Keys bekommen


----------



## blizor (4. September 2008)

also bekommen ja ganz viele die eigendlich nen key bekommen hätten, keinen beta zugang weil ihr key schon von irgendwem verwendet wird, wenn jetzt jeder die keys von allen bekommt.


----------



## Lurgg (4. September 2008)

Need auch 200 Beta Keys PLXXXXX

ne mit einem wär ich auch übermäßig zufrieden :]


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

jungs langsam isses nich mehr lustig lol ... binsch jetzt der keymaster hier ? xD


----------



## Murata (4. September 2008)

Wenn du soviele bekommst , sei doch so freundlich und spiel den gutherzigen Samariter und verteil die Dinger unter den Betalosen ....wie zB. mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (4. September 2008)

Winznator schrieb:


> Lol seit gestern Abend um 19.50 oder so mach ich mir sorgen das ich kein Beta Key bekomme. Nun hab ich 288 BetaKeys im Briefkasten und das hört nicht auf!
> 
> Warte nur noch auf ne mail von meinen Internet betreiber warum meine Emailbox so voll ist.



Hey, rechne 288 x durchschnittlich 30€ bei ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (4. September 2008)

so, eine mail die auf meinen namen ging war dabei ..alle anderen hab ich mal gelöscht... das wirds bestimmt noch ne info zu geben morgen


----------



## Thallian Folmin (4. September 2008)

Ich hab 68. Aber immerhin stehen in der Begrüßung die Nicks für die sie bestimmt waren. Mein Nick ist sogar auch dabei. Ich werd auch nur den einen benutzen.


----------



## Bastoran (4. September 2008)

Sieht so aus als würde jeder Gewinner ALLE keys bekommen O_o ... na ich such mir dann mal meinen raus


----------



## pad3509 (4. September 2008)

jop, auch schon 200+, vermehrt sich minütlich ^^


----------



## DeAm0n24 (4. September 2008)

grml, und ich bekomm wieder mal nix ... 

Postfach is gähnend leer

fu.. ^^


----------



## Lurgg (4. September 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> da wirds bestimmt noch ne info zu geben morgen



hoffentlich...


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> also bekommen ja ganz viele die eigendlich nen key bekommen hätten, keinen beta zugang weil ihr key schon von irgendwem verwendet wird, wenn jetzt jeder die keys von allen bekommt.



könnte passiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 möge der kampf um die keys beginnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (4. September 2008)

Gogo,schickt mir auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( mein Postfach ist auch leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Metabolic (4. September 2008)

sau gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke mal, die Keys werden ungültig gemacht und mit Überarbeiteten Script werden dann neue ausgeteilt.
Sofern GOA mitspielt


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

WTF los Sende Mit auch Beta Keys ^^


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

ihr glaubt doch wohl jetzt selbst nich das ich hier alle 1000 emails durchschau wo mein name steht lol ? ich mein ich hab schon meinen key von ner anderen verlosung aber das fuckt mich jetzt ein bischen ab ^^


----------



## Marquies (4. September 2008)

Ich hoffe mal, dass sich jeder nur seinen Key nimmt der ihm auch gehört oder Buffed die Keys sperren lässt und neue verschickt


----------



## Raqill (4. September 2008)

Hoffentlich werden die neu verteilt ._.


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

Auch wenn das Chaos vermutlich nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist und die "Gewinner" nicht sicher sein können, das nicht jemand anderes ihren Key benutzt: ich würde einfach vorschlagen, dass hier niemand irgendwelche Keys weitergibt. Die Nicks zu wen die Keys sollen stehen in jeder Mail ganz oben drin. Wer fair ist, löscht sie einfach aus seinem Postfach.

Bei mir ist übrigens in der *ersten Mail* mein Nick drin. Guckt mal nach, vielleicht ist es bei euch genau so.


----------



## Mukuhaka (4. September 2008)

ich möchte auch einen key


----------



## Wuschbämunso (4. September 2008)

Rofl... Naja ... lieber 200 betakeys als keinen, nich wahr? naja gz euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..,. zumindest einer sollte zumindest an euch XD


----------



## Winznator (4. September 2008)

Ich merke gerade das ich mails mit den Betas für alle irgendwie anehme ,in jeden steht nen anderen Namen oben, Bitte anmelden vieleicht ist seiner drunter ich such erstmal meinen.


----------



## IrazE (4. September 2008)

Wenn einer einen für mich findet während er seinen sucht dann schicke er ihn mir bitte zu^^


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

jap hört auf mir pms zu schreiben ich geb keine keys weiter ...


----------



## Oboxia (4. September 2008)

Grml need auch Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Wen wer einen zuviel hat plx gerne an mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorad (4. September 2008)

Zahl steigend 243

OMG BUffed was für bekloppte Amateure seit ihr? Ich kann den Leuten nur empfehlen GOA eine Email zuschreiben um evtl. einen richtigen Beta Key zu erhalten der nicht von x-Leuten nun verwendet wird. Zu gleich würde ich über das unprofessionelle Vorgehen von Buffed berichten.


----------



## xeni (4. September 2008)

loooooooooooooool ihr naps xD da hat aber jemand scheisse gebaut ^^

ich komm gar nich mit löschen hinterher xD


----------



## VanFar (4. September 2008)

ich würde ja gerne die mails löschen, sofern ich meinen endlich finden würde xD


----------



## Stancer (4. September 2008)

Mit Sicherheit werden die Keys ungültig gemacht. Ich meine hier gehen die gleichen Keys an x-beliebige Leute. Die wenigsten schreiben vermutlich hier rein, dass sie diese Keys kriegen. 

Was meint ihr was Leute z.b. aus WoW oder Lotro machen, die nicht aktiv im WAR Forum lesen ? Die verteilen die Keys erstmal schön in ihrer Gilde. Wer anderes riecht vielleicht das große Geschäft und stellt die bei Ebay rein....

Riesen Panne von Buffed....


----------



## Meladilegno (4. September 2008)

schickt mir einen, danke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

VanFar schrieb:


> ich würde ja gerne die mails löschen, sofern ich meinen endlich finden würde xD


LOL


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Leute schreibt nicht so Schnell komme ja fast nicht mehr nach mit lessen XD


----------



## Tomcatxk (4. September 2008)

Wenn das mal beim Lotto so wäre^^

Ich denke das wir aber alle die gleichen Keys bekommen haben. Zumindest ist das wohl gründlich in die Hose gegangen. Nur GOA kann die vergebenen Keys an Buffed löschen und dann neu ausschreiben. Sonst wirds wohl so wer zuerst anmeldet hat den Acc. zur Open Beta.


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

un wer löscht jetzt meine 1000 mails?^^


----------



## Mastergodfather (4. September 2008)

Hab auch den Mailansturm. Bei mir war mein Nick gleich in der ersten Mail adressiert. Vielleicht ist das bei euch auch so, würde Sucharbeit ersparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, soweit ich das sehen kann, sind alle Keys unterschiedlich.


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

naja man muss das so sehen ... vor 1 stunde hatte ich 3 keys jetzt hab ich 1003 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (4. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Leute schreibt nicht so Schnell komme ja fast nicht mehr nach mit lessen XD



same xD


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

Also bei mir ist
die erste Mail die, die an MICH gehen sollte.
Bei euch evtl. auch so!? Dann müsst ihr nicht lange suchen.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

Stop... Mein Postfach....

Achja, Enhir? Rancoon? Xjarella? Eure Keys sind bei mir...so wie hundert andre .....^^


----------



## surric (4. September 2008)

pls schick mir doch einen


----------



## Felron (4. September 2008)

juhu hab meinen gefunden... jetzt nur noch die anderen 300 löschen -.-


----------



## Mastergodfather (4. September 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist
> die erste Mail die, die an MICH gehen sollte.
> Bei euch evtl. auch so!? Dann müsst ihr nicht lange suchen.




Same hier. Also alle mal erste Mail angucken, dann muss niemand anderen die Keys nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einheit66 (4. September 2008)

VanFar schrieb:


> ich würde ja gerne die mails löschen, sofern ich meinen endlich finden würde xD




Sagt mal, hat einer den Key von Einheit66?

Hab den ja selber natürlich auch, aber auch noch über 200 andere und würde gerne wissen ob das doppelte sind.

Also da hat Buffed aber Mist gebaut, mal sehen wie die das Handhaben bzw erklären werden.


----------



## Prakdi (4. September 2008)

Mastergodfather schrieb:


> Same hier. Also alle mal erste Mail angucken, dann muss niemand anderen die Keys nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bzw
wenn wer nich schlafen kann
kann er ja durchsuchen
und jeden per pm anschreiben XDDDD


----------



## Cosmic142 (4. September 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist
> die erste Mail die, die an MICH gehen sollte.
> Bei euch evtl. auch so!? Dann müsst ihr nicht lange suchen.


Öhm doch...die erste Mail ist jetzt auf seite 9 oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bei mir ist die erste mail ein anderer User


----------



## Raqill (4. September 2008)

Leute nur , weil jetzt mal n Fehler unterlaufen ist müsst ihr nich 
gleich mit "Buffed Mitarbeiter sind alle *insert flame* Amateure" ...
Es sind auch NUR Menschen und jeder macht mal Fehler!


----------



## Cavalon (4. September 2008)

Jetzt gibt es schon so ein key gespamme und ich bekomme keinen per E-Mail -.- war klar ^^


----------



## IrazE (4. September 2008)

Najo, solange die Leute sich über ihren Key freuen und die anderen nicht unterschlagen, sondern vielleicht wirklich so nett sind sie an die eigentlichen Personen weiterzugeben ist ja eigentlich noch alles in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Grml, stimmt... Allen werden die E-Mail Fächer zugespammt und ich lese seit etwa 5 Stunden, wo ich die letzte Mail gelöscht hab die ganze Zeit nur: Keine neuen Nachrichten  ^^


----------



## CriticaL Nero (4. September 2008)

Alle die unter den ersten Tausend beim Gewinnspiel waren, kriegen auch tausend Mails mit tausend Keys... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elbaroma (4. September 2008)

ich glaub wir haben bald nen neuen communitymanager. zam wirds wohl nich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blubberb (4. September 2008)

Ihr glaubt doch nich ernsthaft das es was bringt euch EUREN key rauszusuchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die werden 100% alle gesperrt.

Und so "ehrlich" nur seinen eigenen key zu behalten und den rest zu löschen sind wohl 98,9% der Leute NICHT.


----------



## Spleez (4. September 2008)

fein ... das heißt irgend n spack hat jetzt vllt nen beta key der meiner wäre ... aaaahhhh xD


----------



## Elbaroma (4. September 2008)

IrazE schrieb:


> Najo, solange die Leute sich über ihren Key freuen und die anderen nicht unterschlagen, sondern vielleicht wirklich so nett sind sie an die eigentlichen Personen weiterzugeben ist ja eigentlich noch alles in Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaubst du auch an den weihnachtsmann und an den osterhasen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaCe (4. September 2008)

Och menno, jetzt bin ich doch echt enttäuscht, ich hab nur 30 Keys bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut dass ich heute scho einen von WAR.Gamona bekommen hab, sonst würd ich mich jetzt echt ziemlich ärgern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja, der Key der wirklich an mich gehen sollte is aber auch wirklich dabei.. also wenigstens das hat geklappt!


----------



## Emokeksii (4. September 2008)

Rofl der satz muss jetzt sein xD

Fals wer so um die 200 bis 300 keys zu viel hat ich nehm gern einen xD


----------



## Pwnostar (4. September 2008)

IrazE schrieb:


> Najo, solange die Leute sich über ihren Key freuen und die anderen nicht unterschlagen, sondern vielleicht wirklich so nett sind sie an die eigentlichen Personen weiterzugeben ist ja eigentlich noch alles in Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das glaub ich aber eher net


----------



## Lurgg (4. September 2008)

IrazE schrieb:


> Najo, solange die Leute sich über ihren Key freuen und die anderen nicht unterschlagen, sondern vielleicht wirklich so nett sind sie an die eigentlichen Personen weiterzugeben ist ja eigentlich noch alles in Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



glaubst du ernsthaft jemand geht 1000 emails durch und verschickt dann die beta keys?

würds dus machen? ich nich - max 100


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

lol ich hab auch ziemlich viele ^^
die kann ich gar nicht alle zählen


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

@havamal : wenn du deinen key wissen willst schreib mir ne pm, er is in meinem postfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastergodfather (4. September 2008)

Erstmal sollte man Buffed doch fü die schier unendliche Menge an Keys, die generell zur Verfügung gestellt werden, dankbar sein. Solche Fehler unterlaufen so schnell. Und wenn wirklich jeder die erste Mail mit dem Key seines Nicks bekommen hat, heißt es halt, bissal löschen und solange einfach die Freue über den Key genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

oh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat vielleicht jemand einen für Aresetyr ?


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

achja, bei mir wars nich der erste im póstfach....

Ich hab 20 Durchgeklickt dann meinen Gefunden... Mal aufgeschrieben aber ich denke eh das die Ungültig gemacht werden


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

wie war das vorhin ?

BUFFED trifft ALASKENS postfach kritisch mit 400 Keys !


----------



## Cavalon (4. September 2008)

So ist das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe auch keinen ^^ aber bedenkt , es ist auch nur ein Spiel !


----------



## VanFar (4. September 2008)

kann es bestätigen, *die erste mail ist eure!!!*


----------



## Lurgg (4. September 2008)

Langsamer schreiben bitte^^


----------



## Pente (4. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Leute nur , weil jetzt mal n Fehler unterlaufen ist müsst ihr nich
> gleich mit "Buffed Mitarbeiter sind alle *insert flame* Amateure" ...
> Es sind auch NUR Menschen und jeder macht mal Fehler!



Genau so sieht es aus und ich werde weiterhin jeden mit einer Sperre belegen der meint hier Mitarbeiter von buffed.de beleidigen zu müssen.


----------



## gnarf892 (4. September 2008)

Oh man, ich habe mich iner ersten halben Stunde  angemeldet.
WARUM KRIEG ICH KEINE E-MAIL??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

also wenn alle keys gesperrt werden,dann wärs geil wenn buffed nochmal so viele bekommt und alle die wie gesagt gewonnen haben auch ihre bekommen


----------



## Einheit66 (4. September 2008)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es schon so ein key gespamme und ich bekomme keinen per E-Mail -.- war klar ^^



Hmm, ich werd davon und damit erstmal nichts machen.
Eventuell verschicken die nochmal neu wegen dem Gewusel jetzt oder so.
Ich weiß nicht wie die das jetzt ausbaden wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

der ultimative key verlosungs super gau sagich da nur

alle sind nu unbrauchbar oder denkt ihr ihr schaffts auch nur einen zu registrieren?

irgendeiner wird die dinger irgendwo posten und dan wars das


----------



## Winznator (4. September 2008)

Ich hab mir mal die Mail genauer angeschaut da steht wen ich gucke an wen das gerichtet war 1000 von Leuten drinne na klasse wen ich morgen reingucke stehen im Briefkasten 1000Mails die ich alle per Hand löschen kann naja hab jedenfalls meinen jetzt gefunden. Man Buffed hört auf meinen Emailkasten voll zu spammen.


----------



## Bexor (4. September 2008)

hab auch 91 keys geschickt bekommen, wobei nur einer für mich bestimmt ist...


----------



## Hexxer (4. September 2008)

267 Keys hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein mit sicherheit nicht mehr funktionierender war der vierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...huch, geht gerade weiter. Sind gerade noch 18 Mails reingekommen.,


----------



## henri (4. September 2008)

lol ich hab 349 keys juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IrazE (4. September 2008)

Elbaroma schrieb:


> glaubst du auch an den weihnachtsmann und an den osterhasen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichtmehr, seitdem ich meinen Vater beim Eierverstecken erwischt hab wo ich 5 war^^




Lurgg schrieb:


> glaubst du ernsthaft jemand geht 1000 emails durch und verschickt dann die beta keys?
> 
> würds dus machen? ich nich - max 100



Naja, ganz ehrlich? Mehr oder weniger^^ Ich würde warscheinlich einfach mal alles was so unter die ersten 20-30 E-Mails die bei mir ankommen weiterleiten, oder halt einfach mal durchgehen ob ich den Key von einem finde der seinen sucht. Denn wenn schon scheiße wie diese passiert kann man sie ja zumindest etwas grade biegen. Und wenn bisher schon 7-8 Leute jeder 200-500 Key bekommen haben und jeder 50-200 checken würde dann wäre ziemlich viel schon getan. 
Aber hast schon recht, ich mach mir wenig Hoffnung das alle so sozial sind^^ (was jetzt nicht bedeuten soll das ihr NICHT sozial seid!)


----------



## HiTo (4. September 2008)

Gibts schon nen Statement seitens Buffed ?

Habe 241 Keys bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murata (4. September 2008)

<- Ist sehr verwirrt und auch langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurgg (4. September 2008)

IrazE schrieb:


> Aber hast schon recht, ich mach mir wenig Hoffnung das alle so sozial sind^^ (was jetzt nicht bedeuten soll das ihr NICHT sozial seid!)



denke ich auch^^


----------



## Astrakiller (4. September 2008)

<- Würde sich riesig über einen Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (4. September 2008)

Hier wird kein Key weitergegeben von den tausend - die gehören nicht euch.

Die werden wohl eh alle gesperrt.

Also hört bitte auf zu betteln!!


----------



## DaCe (4. September 2008)

Was auch ziemlich schlecht ist, ist dass jetzt viele Leute viele aktive E-Mail Adressen kennen und evtl damit auch viel Mist gebaut werden kann. Sowas hätte echt ned passieren dürfen!


----------



## MoA MaNToRoK (4. September 2008)

ist doch eh völlig egal. seinen eigenen raussuchen bringt nix, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass 90% der leute unehrlich sind kann man sich denken, dass der eigene wohl weg is. und ich glaub kaum dass man hier genug solcher leute finden die nur ihren eigenen key raussuchen und die restlichen in ruhe lassen.

naja, werden wohl eh alle gesperrt, von da her ists egal ^^


----------



## Cavalon (4. September 2008)

Vielleicht wollte buffed euch ärgern !? Ihr wolltet UNBEDINGT einen Key haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt habt ihr ein paar mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldTom (4. September 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> boah das is ja voll dumm xD
> 
> 1. will auch beta key xD
> 
> ...



hab auch so um die paar hundert keys.. mal meinen eigenen suchen ^^


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

Gibts vielleicht einen für mich, also für meinen Namen natürlich...?

Wäre nice, wie auch immer, kann ja mal passieren, bin jetzt nur sehr gespannt wie die das regeln.. (kann ja auch ein Technikfehler gewesen sein)


----------



## Emokeksii (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub die 4200 keys sind schon mal weg x)


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

Da man die Keys noch nirgends eingeben kann, müssten alle noch funktionieren. Keine Panik. Einfach war-europe.com im Auge behalten und sobald man den Account erstellen kann möglichst schnell mit *seinem eigenen* Key registrieren.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

So, ich habe nun hier knappe 400 E-Mail Adressen aktiver buffed.de User, dazu ebensoviele Beta-Keys.

Ich gehe davon aus, das ebensoviele User *MEINE *E-Mail Adresse haben, wie bitte rechtfertig buffed.de sich nun?

Ich möchte jetzt ganz ehrlich wissen was da passiert ist, ich bin bei sowas *SUPER *empfindlich! Da hört mein Verständniss ABSOLUT auf.


----------



## Frylies (4. September 2008)

Wohl schon die ersten bei ebay^^

Ebay Beta Key


----------



## Mastergodfather (4. September 2008)

Kann man sich seinen eigenen Key irgendwo registrieren oder einen Account damit erstellen?

Und wie traurig ist das, dass davon ausgegangen wird, dass die Leute die Keys weitergeben oder fremde benutzen? Wenn einer seinen net findet, sollte er es halt posten, und die anderen helfen. Aber ist wahrscheinlich zu optimistisch...


----------



## Panade (4. September 2008)

naja verhindern das die keys in umlauf kommen kamma nu nemmer.... sperren is das einzigste...

ich glaub das is so das brisanteste von war in den letzten 4 monaten XD


----------



## teufte (4. September 2008)

lol,wer sonst einen key zuviel hat und langweilig ist kan mir gerne einen schicken danke schon im voraus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (4. September 2008)

Wenn ihr keine zig Keys geschickt bekommt ist auch keiner für euch bestimmt...
Akzeptiert es einfach, statt hier so armselig zu betteln.


----------



## exti (4. September 2008)

ach du scheisse O_O

woher wilslt wissen welcher deiner ist? ^^


----------



## Marquies (4. September 2008)

@Dentus: Weil jemand deine E-Mail Adresse hat?


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

ahjo kein stress leute ich glaub nich das die die keys sperren ... 1000 neue her und gut is ... obs 1000 tester mehr oder weniger sind who cares ...


----------



## Emokeksii (4. September 2008)

Hat eigendlich wer ne mail mit den namen Emokeksii drin? XD wer natürlich geil wenn ich schnell genug wär aber die mail jetzt bei wem anderen ist.


----------



## Mastergodfather (4. September 2008)

exti schrieb:


> ach du scheisse O_O
> 
> woher wilslt wissen welcher deiner ist? ^^



In der Mail steht, an wen sie gerichtet ist. Bei einigen Usern war es die aller erste Gewinnbestätitung!


----------



## Pente (4. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich glaub die 4200 keys sind schon mal weg x)



Soweit ich weiss sind nur die ersten 1.000 von 4.600 betroffen:



> Die ersten 1.000 Teilnehmer an unserem Gewinnspiel erhalten garantiert einen Zugang, die übrigen 3.600 werden unter allen Teilnehmern bis Freitag, den 05. September 2008, verlost.



Diese 1.000 Keys sollten wohl heute raus gehen. Leider kam es wohl zu technischen Problemen.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2008)

Hi,

  das war ein Fehler im Versandt-Script, der die ersten 1000 Key-Gewinner betrifft. Wir tun was wir können um den Versandt zu stoppen.  Die Ganze Sache ist ein Versehen. Wir sind mit Hochdruck dabei, das Problem auszubügeln und entschuldigen uns für die Unanehmlichkeiten. 

  Gruß


----------



## Chillmon (4. September 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Da man die Keys noch nirgends eingeben kann, müssten alle noch funktionieren. Keine Panik. Einfach war-europe.com im Auge behalten und sobald man den Account erstellen kann möglichst schnell mit *seinem eigenen* Key registrieren.




Das ist kraaank ! Ich werde übeslt vollgespammt ! buffed nehmt stellung dazu , ich will wissen was los ist  habe 30 keys und es hört nicht auf lol ... woltle doch nur einen xD


----------



## Astrakiller (4. September 2008)

Falls jemand seinen Key nicht haben will würd ich ihn halt nehmen,wegen was auch immer..Finds nur doof,wenn die dann verkauft werden oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..


Und das mit der Email würde mich auch wütend machen - Die kann man jetzt überall zu werbezwecken etc einsetzen.. Private Email adé


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

Will jemand 1000 emailadressen kaufen ? xD sonderangebot nur bei und von buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*joke*


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

also ich finde die sollte man alle sperren und goa bitten neue zu geben,weil sonst werden die bei e-bay usw verkauft!


----------



## Chillmon (4. September 2008)

btw Zam ... du bist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

Ich will auch welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Ich Verkauf Beta Keys ein Key für nur 9.99 im sonder angebot Tele Shop XD und wen sie dissen key kaufen Bekommen sie eine Geforce 4 Graties da zu *was für ein wan........  angebot


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das war ein Fehler im Versandt-Script, der die ersten 1000 Key-Gewinner betrifft. Wir tun was wir können um den Versandt zu stoppen.  Die Ganze Sache ist ein Versehen. Wir sind mit Hochdruck dabei, das Problem auszubügeln und entschuldigen uns für die Unanehmlichkeiten.
> 
> Gruß




Viel wichtiger ist es, was ihr gegen die Datenschutzprobleme macht...jetzt haben zig User da draußen zig keys und damit auch Namen und E-Mailadressen....


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Da man die Keys noch nirgends eingeben kann, müssten alle noch funktionieren. Keine Panik. Einfach war-europe.com im Auge behalten und sobald man den Account erstellen kann möglichst schnell mit *seinem eigenen* Key registrieren.



da muss man erstma seinen finden. und leider is nich bei jedem die 1. mail die eigene. naja, findet sich bestimmt bald ne lösung.


----------



## exti (4. September 2008)

oh man da hätt ich mal gewonnen udn dann sowas ;( ich könnt heulen echt


----------



## Pwnostar (4. September 2008)

Lol da werden aber echt schon keys in ebay verkauft


----------



## Alasken (4. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist es, was ihr gegen die Datenschutzprobleme macht...jetzt haben zig User da draußen zig keys und damit auch Namen und E-Mailadressen....



nich ganz richtig ^^ sind nur die nicks drin udn emails addys sonst nix


----------



## Deleo (4. September 2008)

Ich habe alle Gelöscht,das solltet ihr auch tun.

Bleibt Fair.


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

Wenigstens nur einen plz /cry ihr kriegt meinen gunz acc xD


----------



## Marquies (4. September 2008)

So sehe ich das auch! Mir doch egal ob jemand mehr oder weniger meine E-Mail Adresse hat.


----------



## Bexor (4. September 2008)

Naja... da hat man nun mal nen Beta-Key gewonnen und dann sowas... jetz können wir hoffen, dass wir überhaupt noch neue bekommen....


----------



## r0yal320 (4. September 2008)

meno un ich hab keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre dankbar über einen key ;D


----------



## Reliq (4. September 2008)

Das da jetzt ein problem aufgetreten is was die ersten 1000 Gewinner betrifft, kann ich mir nur vorstellen das diese ja auch gespeichert sind bei buffed.
Demnach werden auch bestimmt alle die es betrifft einen neuen Key bekommen (reine vermutung, aber denkbar wär es schon).


----------



## Astrakiller (4. September 2008)

Naja,ich glaube auch wenn hier jetzt Leute Beta Keys verschenken,heißt es nicht das die funktionieren müssen.. Kann ja sein,das einer einen verschenkt,und der vorher auch schonmal verschenkt wurde etc.. Bei sovielen Keys passiert das mit Sicherheit nach ner Zeit :/


----------



## exti (4. September 2008)

na ich hoffe das


----------



## Aresetyr (4. September 2008)

yeal11 schrieb:


> seid viel zu empfindlich bei der email-geschichte, wir werden eh alle überwacht und von jedem sind daten im umlauf




ja akzeptieren wir den Kontrollstaat wie die Lemminge... mir is es eh egal.. aresetyr@sturume-veld.at Name steht dort im Impressum von daher...


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Wenigstens nur einen plz /cry ihr kriegt meinen gunz acc xD



Ist ernst gemeint...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (4. September 2008)

und betteln um einen key bringt euch absolut garnix, da die Keys mit sicherheit GESPERRT WERDEN und neue Generiert werden.


----------



## TheTiger15 (4. September 2008)

lol was geht den da hab 350 stück da wollt ich doch nur einen (wan kan man die keys aktivieren)muss dan flott flott machen


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

Aber anspielen kann mans immerhin xP


----------



## Cavalon (4. September 2008)

Alle wollten unter die ersten 1000 , jetzt will es keiner mehr , da die Namen und E-Mail Adressen mitgeschickt wurden .. komisch war noch nie so froh ein gewinnspiel verloren zu haben.. scheiss aufn Beta-Key gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Next Exitus (4. September 2008)

Ey da werden hunderte auf einmal verschickt und dann bekomm ich nicht mal einen einzigen...! EY!


----------



## Murata (4. September 2008)

Ziemlich fürn Eimer die ganze Aktionl: jetzt werden diejenigen die am schnellsten waren und eigentlich belohnt werden sollten, bestraft, da höchstwahrscheinlich x-Spacken die Dinger bei Ebay verticken. Die 3600 Andren sind ja anscheinend noch nicht versendet worden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (4. September 2008)

Warum will hier keiner verstehen, dass wenn ihr keinen bekommen habt, auch keiner für euch ist?
Außerdem sind das nur die ersten 1000... Also habt ihr noch die Chance einen zu bekommen.
Es wird euch keiner einen Key schicken und wenn bringt er euch nichts weil sie sowieso gesperrt werden... 
Also spart euch solche Sprüche bitte...


----------



## Skiela (4. September 2008)

Woah cool, für 1000 aktive Emailadressen bezahlt die Firma hier fast 500$.
Sehr geil..... viel besser als Beta Keys bei Ebay einzeln zu verkaufen, und vor Allem kriegts keiner mit.


----------



## Exo1337 (4. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Aber anspielen kann mans immerhin xP



nein?


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Skiela schrieb:


> Woah cool, für 1000 aktive Emailadressen bezahlt die Firma hier fast 500$.
> Sehr geil..... viel besser als Beta Keys bei Ebay einzeln zu verkaufen, und vor Allem kriegts keiner mit.


*sabber* Ich Verkauf die mail adressenXD


----------



## Aston (4. September 2008)

Also falls einer mehrere bekommen hat, ich hab leider keinen, wäre es super wenn ich einen per PN bekommen würde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Partey (4. September 2008)

Hey hab eben über 200 verschiedene Keys zur Open Beta bekommen, Problem an der Sache ist, dass jetzt jeder die selben Keys haben die nicht an sie bestimmt sind. Rechtfertigung von Buffed, wie soll das jetz ausgebessert werden?


----------



## ariantes (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun hier knappe 400 E-Mail Adressen aktiver buffed.de User, dazu ebensoviele Beta-Keys.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, das ebensoviele User *MEINE *E-Mail Adresse haben, wie bitte rechtfertig buffed.de sich nun?
> 
> Ich möchte jetzt ganz ehrlich wissen was da passiert ist, ich bin bei sowas *SUPER *empfindlich! Da hört mein Verständniss ABSOLUT auf.



Jo, ich find das mit der Email-Adresse auch net so witzig. Is zwar nur ne sekundäre Adresse, aber u.U. muss ich nun die Einstellungen bei einigen Foren ändern...

Ob sowas datenschutzrechtlich problematisch is, darüber will ich gar net nachdenken.


----------



## Sin (4. September 2008)

nur mal so als Frage, seit wann gibbet Keys? Normal wurden die Accs doch von Sterntaler persönlich freigeschaltet..


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> nein?



Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Gebot liegt grad bei nem Gunz  (lvl 22) und nem Requiem Bloodymare acc. /w me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (4. September 2008)

Aston schrieb:


> Also falls einer mehrere bekommen hat, ich hab leider keinen, wäre es super wenn ich einen per PN bekommen würde!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lern lesen... bitte...


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

Und diesen Thread hast du übersehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (4. September 2008)

*whine whine* ich will einen beta key T.T <- kein sarkasmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seid fair leute löscht die emails und buffed.de-team doofer fehler aber ich könnt auch nich besser -.-


----------



## Bastoran (4. September 2008)

Mail Rekord anyone? Bin bei 489, tendenz steigend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

Leute ihr könnt mit den Keys machen was se wollt ihr könnt se sogar zum PO auswischen nehmen!

Das Typische Regelverhalten bei solchen Fällen

Buffed -> Kontaktiert GOA

GOA -> Speisst im Computer ein Das es bei An Buffed Verteilte Keys zu Problemen kam

Programm -> SPERRT ALLE KEYS
Programm -> Generiert NEUE Keys

GOA -> Gibt Buffed Neue Keys


Wer Jetzt Hier "Bettelt" um nen Key, hat Eh Pech, da sie Annuliert werden ...
Im Übrigen ist es "Asozial" sich hier einen Key Erschnorren zu wollen der Eigentlich einem Anderen User gehört !

Nun wartet ab und Lasst Buffed Mal Machen... 

Wer will kann sich seinen Key ja mal rausschreiben und sollte alle andren Löschen.


----------



## Lyx (4. September 2008)

Weiß garnicht was ihr immer mit eurer EMail Adressen Angst habt.
Mir als GMX User ist das Recht egal wer meine Email Adresse hat.
Was ich nicht will landet dort einfach im Spam Ordner, fertig.
Viren werden sowohl von GMX als auch noch mal von meinem Virenscanner bereinigt. 
Immer diese Panik-mache ^^

Was die Beta Keys angeht so hab ich auch schon zig hunderte erhalten.
Hoffe aber das diese, darunter auch meine, schnellstmöglich unschädlich gemacht werden.

Am besten, ihr ersetzt die wo versehentlich rausgeschickt wurden durch die 1000 neuen die ihr heute erhalten habt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2008)

Oh man... soviel Bettelei findet man ja nichtmal in ner Großstadt am Markt!
EBay wird heute Nacht wohl sehr viel mit Keys überschwemmt werden...


----------



## Pwnostar (4. September 2008)

180 Posts in 40 min is ne ne gute Leistung find ich


----------



## CriticaL Nero (4. September 2008)

Das ist echt eine riesige frechheit, da könnt (tuhe ich -_-) ich mich maßlos drüber aufregen!!!

"Datenschutz".... pff!


----------



## VanFar (4. September 2008)

um es mal für alle klar und verstänlich zu machen:
dieses problem betrifft *NUR* die 1000, die am schnellsten waren  

PS: hab meine rausgefiltert und alle anderen (so sozial wie ich bin ^^) gelöscht.


----------



## Raminator (4. September 2008)

gibt mir dann ein xD


----------



## Stancer (4. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> nur mal so als Frage, seit wann gibbet Keys? Normal wurden die Accs doch von Sterntaler persönlich freigeschaltet..



Klar, weil Sterni auch nix besseres zu tun hat als tausende von Betaaccounts freizuschalten....


----------



## TheTiger15 (4. September 2008)

ich denke mall alle die jetz so viele e-mails bekommen haben haben auch wirklich gewonnen nur das ein fehler beim transfer passiert ist.Warscheinlich werden diese keys alle gelöscht und es werden neue gültige keys versendet.


----------



## Kranak90 (4. September 2008)

Ha gut, hab keine Mails bekommen. Hab aber auch schon von woanders nen Key. Schön das ich nicht unter den 1000 Leuten war^^


----------



## Gutknecht (4. September 2008)

bei ebay is dann aber nich garantiert das der key funktioniert und wenn da was falsch gelaufen ist kann das ja durchaus sein also wer kauft dann sowas?


aber kostenfrei würd ich gerne welche geschickt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pwnostar (4. September 2008)

VanFar schrieb:


> PS: hab meine rausgefiltert und alle anderen (so sozial wie ich bin ^^) gelöscht.



Das sagen sie alle ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (4. September 2008)

na geh ich war sicher bei den 1. 1000 dabei fühl mich leicht verarscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

Man kanns doch wenigstens probieren^^

Gunz acc und bloodymare acc gegen beta key (sollte ich vll in die sig kopieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thrawns (4. September 2008)

VanFar schrieb:


> PS: hab meine rausgefiltert und alle anderen (so sozial wie ich bin ^^) gelöscht.



me2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolke7 (4. September 2008)

ich hab keinen...


----------



## Rayon (4. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> na geh ich war sicher bei den 1. 1000 dabei fühl mich leicht verarscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du keine emails hast, warst du nicht dabei. so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## CriticaL Nero (4. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> gibt mir dann ein xD


Das wäre ein unding weil es den anderen nicht gehört (die Keys).



TheTiger15 schrieb:


> ich denke mall alle die jetz so viele e-mails bekommen haben haben auch wirklich gewonnen nur das ein fehler beim transfer passiert ist.Warscheinlich werden diese keys alle gelöscht und es werden neue gültige keys versendet.


Das hoffe ich auch..


----------



## Cavalon (4. September 2008)

Freue mich auf den Bericht von buffed =)


----------



## Stancer (4. September 2008)

Ist doch wunderbar. Ebaykäufer werden dann direkt bestraft und den Verkäufern kann man erstmal wegen Betrugs ne Klage an den Hals werfen.

Vielleicht war das ja geplant, denn damit sollte sich der Betakey-Handel auf Ebay erstmal erledigt haben !!!


----------



## MrN00p (4. September 2008)

man selbst wäre Glücklich wen man nur einen erhalten würde und andere werden zugespamt damit. Ich wusste schon immer das ich Pech habe aber so viel? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  PLS KEY sonst weiß ich nit was ich tu^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pwnostar (4. September 2008)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Freue mich auf den Bericht von buffed =)



me2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

Kann hier das mal Einer Zu machen Bitte ? :/

Dieses "Gebt mir nen Keyyyyy" geht auf den Keks...

Will auch keiner verstehen das wenn sie keinen Gekriegt haben auch keinen von den 1000 Kriegen werden... 
Und das die Gesperrt werden ist sowieso klar wie Klosbrühe


----------



## Taoru (4. September 2008)

Kann ein Mod den Thread sperren? Das artet nur in weiterem Gespamme und sinnloser Kiddy-Bettlei aus...


----------



## henri (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das war ein Fehler im Versandt-Script, der die ersten 1000 Key-Gewinner betrifft. Wir tun was wir können um den Versandt zu stoppen.  Die Ganze Sache ist ein Versehen. Wir sind mit Hochdruck dabei, das Problem auszubügeln und entschuldigen uns für die Unanehmlichkeiten.
> 
> Gruß


und wie gehts jetzt weiter? muß ich mir meinen unter den ganzen mails raussuchen und hoffen das er nicht schon benutz wird?

oder kann ich alle löschen und bekomme meinen noch einmal zugeschickt?


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

Angebot steht noch (Gunz Acc + Bloodymare acc pm me)

oh mein gott bin ich verzweifelt^^


----------



## TheTiger15 (4. September 2008)

ich weiß nur wie man herausfindet ob man in dieser e-mail adressen liste drinne is aber wie geht das dan in allen mails das herauszufinden was wirklich deine is


----------



## Metabolic (4. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Angebot steht noch (Gunz Acc + Bloodymare acc pm me)
> 
> oh mein gott bin ich verzweifelt^^


ja komm, irgendwann ist doch auch mal gut


----------



## Rednoez (4. September 2008)

Metabolic schrieb:


> ja komm, irgendwann ist doch auch mal gut



hallo? W.A.R?^^


----------



## DrunkenLoki (4. September 2008)

also es bringt nix inner halben stunde 11 seiten zu spammen ! Buffed hat garkeine andere wahl als die zu sperren ansonsten wär das ein richtig großer  imageschaden.  Also abregen und teetrinken , buffed kriegt das wieder hin.


----------



## xeni (4. September 2008)

so hab auch alle emails gelöscht bis auf meine, falls die keys doch nicht gesperrt werden...


----------



## Taoru (4. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> hallo? W.A.R?^^


Und was willst du mit einem ungültigen Key?


----------



## Emokeksii (4. September 2008)

Find glaub das jeder deine email addresse hat ist ne schlimmere sachen es gibt leute die mit so was handelt und personen denen ihre emails gehandelt wurden erhalten dann ständige spam emails slebst wenn sie im spam ordner landen es nervt halt drotzdem.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Gibt MIR EINEN BETA KEY SOFORT


----------



## Prometx (4. September 2008)

ich hab auch meinen rausgesucht und die anderen gelöscht-->auch wenn das im grunde eh egal ist,werden alle gesperrt(denke ich).


----------



## imbadwa (4. September 2008)

Ey, kennt ihr den Gamemasterspruch aus wow? Das Problem ist uns bekannt wir arbeiten dran!


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

@Yeal 

Das ist das Normale Standardverfahren und das ist kein AKT !

Einfach Keyword für Buffed in den PC geben, die Keys werden automatisch gesperrt und in 10 Minuten Neue Generiert...

ENDE

Nur weil du nun Sauer bist weil du keinen hast, brauchste nich hier dir versucheh einen zu erschnorren
Und Flamen schon dreimal nich


----------



## TheTiger15 (4. September 2008)

ah ich muss mir gahr keine sorgen mehr machen hab auch noch bei WARWiki gewonnen man man man 
gestern nix gewonnen und jetz gleich 2 keys(nich diese 400 keys mitgezählt)


----------



## Metabolic (4. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Gibt MIR EINEN BETA KEY SOFORT



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Metabolic schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DOCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (4. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das war ein Fehler im Versandt-Script, der die ersten 1000 Key-Gewinner betrifft. Wir tun was wir können um den Versandt zu stoppen.  Die Ganze Sache ist ein Versehen. Wir sind mit Hochdruck dabei, das Problem auszubügeln und entschuldigen uns für die Unanehmlichkeiten.
> 
> Gruß



Ich denke damit ist wirklich alles gesagt was es zu sagen gibt. Ich mach das Thema nun hier auch zu und bitte euch kein weiteren Thread zu diesem Thema zu erstellen.


----------



## Emokeksii (4. September 2008)

yeal11 schrieb:


> ./discuss



freu dich auf ne forumsperre....solche leute wie du gehört das internet gezogen.

Achja 

/gemeldet

in before close auch noch

so jetzt wurd alles gesagt


----------



## Satsuu (4. September 2008)

Ich wäre sehr erfreut wenn mir jemand einen KEY schicken würde!

Vielen Dank im voraus
Satsu


----------



## Taoru (4. September 2008)

Satsuu schrieb:


> Ich wäre sehr erfreut wenn mir jemand einen KEY schicken würde!
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus
> Satsu


Hey du ^^
Geh sterben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. September 2008)

Nochmal, DIE KEYS gehören ANDEREN!

Habt ihr keinen Bekommen -> PECH

Die werden aufgrund des Fehlers EH annuliert und Fertig

Und nu hoffe ich das des hier gleiich wieder zugemacht wird....


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2008)

KeyBettler sind kleine Leute mit kleinen Nasen und verrotteten Augen, Glatze und nem IQ von ner Flasche Sangria!


----------



## Champion767 (4. September 2008)

Tja immer diese Praktikanten... man man man, pure, deutsche Kompetenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleo (4. September 2008)

Glaube über Spamm braucht buffed sich mal nicht beschweren.
Also lasst uns auch mal spammen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. September 2008)

*mitflame*


----------



## Pente (4. September 2008)

yeal11 schrieb:


> ./discuss




24h Sperre /discuss

Thema damit ebenfalls geschlossen.


----------



## todesstern (4. September 2008)

Jetzte mal echt da schreiben und zeigen einige ihre 200 oder mehr beta zugänge was soll das?

ich hab net mal einen bekommen und da bin ich nicht der einzige denk ich mal ! 

warum schckt ihr einer person 200 zugänge? 
das ist doch die grösste verasche überhaupt sorry aber echt


----------



## Mirel (4. September 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> Jetzte mal echt da schreiben und zeigen einige ihre 200 oder mehr beta zugänge was soll das?
> 
> ich hab net mal einen bekommen und da bin ich nicht der einzige denk ich mal !
> 
> ...



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil - schau dir mal die meist besuchen threads durch hier und dann weisst du mehr


----------



## Emokeksii (4. September 2008)

todesstern schrieb:


> Jetzte mal echt da schreiben und zeigen einige ihre 200 oder mehr beta zugänge was soll das?
> 
> ich hab net mal einen bekommen und da bin ich nicht der einzige denk ich mal !
> 
> ...



In before close

/report


----------



## DaCe (4. September 2008)

Meine Güte, nächstes Mal musste schneller sein, dann bekommste auch einen. Also heul hier ned rum. Ned zu glauben was sich manche Leute einbilden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> In before close
> 
> /report



+1


----------



## todesstern (4. September 2008)

ja mit machen und gewinnen haha das ich nicht lache warum bekommt eine perosn 200 der dinger? sinn?


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. September 2008)

Druff!


----------



## Emokeksii (4. September 2008)

Partey schrieb:


> Hey hab eben über 200 verschiedene Keys zur Open Beta bekommen, Problem an der Sache ist, dass jetzt jeder die selben Keys haben die nicht an sie bestimmt sind. Rechtfertigung von Buffed, wie soll das jetz ausgebessert werden?



In before close

/report and vote for close

Ich sollte spätestens heute ein close hälfer werden ^.^


----------



## Mastergodfather (4. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> In before close
> 
> /report and vote for close
> 
> Ich sollte spätestens heute ein close hälfer werden ^.^



Zwar bist du mit dem reporten gut dabei, aber die machen es dir doch heute viel zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaCe (4. September 2008)

Drin!


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. September 2008)

Heute Abend gehts hier rund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (4. September 2008)

Ihr habt nen Scriptfehler irgendwo....bekomm tausend mails mit betakeys...ich mein is ja ganz schön...aber fair isses ned -_-

und der kack speicher von web.de läuft auch grad zu...


[attachment=4608:Untitled_1.gif]


----------



## _Miche_ (4. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> Ihr habt nen Scriptfehler irgendwo....bekomm tausend mails mit betakeys...ich mein is ja ganz schön...aber fair isses ned -_-
> 
> und der kack speicher von web.de läuft auch grad zu...
> 
> ...



Wurde schon diskutiert und die Ursache ist tatsächlich ein Scriptfehler

in before /closed


----------



## Darksky (4. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> Ihr habt nen Scriptfehler irgendwo....bekomm tausend mails mit betakeys...ich mein is ja ganz schön...aber fair isses ned -_-
> 
> und der kack speicher von web.de läuft auch grad zu...
> 
> ...




DITOOOOOOOOOO wenn man die bei Ebay verkofen könnte würde man reich werden ^^


----------



## Tiranitor (5. September 2008)

löschen plz


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

._. warum...warum bin ich nicht dumm genug um mich nicht über so was aufzuregen...

in before close

/report vote for close

1+


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

ich bin grade auf 867....


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

uch noch in before usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

nicht schon wieder solch ein Thread, wieso seid ihr überhaupt um 2 noch on und checkt euere Emails?


----------



## Evíga (5. September 2008)

Yay, ich will auch mal ibfc sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> nicht schon wieder solch ein Thread, wieso seid ihr überhaupt um 2 noch on und checkt euere Emails?



Ka...langeweile!


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ._. warum...warum bin ich nicht dumm genug um mich nicht über so was aufzuregen...


Weisst du... Das frage ich mich auch gerade.


----------



## Mardoo (5. September 2008)

joa is doch cool, verkaufe auf ebay toll emails für werbezwecke+1000 beta-keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 krieg ich bestimmt schön kohle für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 money money money!


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

ich geb den thread noch 1ne minute^^


----------



## rEdiC (5. September 2008)

ibfc


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ich geb den thread noch 1ne minute^^



Ich 5!


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (5. September 2008)

oh man...


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ich 5!



^^ joa dauert doch länger als gedacht aber mehr garantiert nicht x)


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

die keys sind ungültig kannst nicht viel damit anfangen


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. September 2008)

Ich denke darüber nach, "In before closed"-PeopleZ in irgendeiner Form auf die Füße zu treten. Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau, wie.

Ansonsten ist anzumerken, dass es keine Absicht von buffed.de war, dir dein E-Mailfach vollzumüllen, lieber TE. Das Problem ist bekannt, man arbeitet dran.

~closed


----------



## Taoru (5. September 2008)

Ich geb dem Thread 1000 Beta Keys.


----------



## redukt (5. September 2008)

wie kann ein solcher fehler unterlaufen, "gewinnern" eine massenmail zukommen zu lassen - mit sämtlichen emails - die ich jetzt nach belieben für datenschutzmissbrauch benötigen könnte? nicht nur, dass augenscheinlich ALLE teilnehmer-emailadressen gelistet sind, nein, auch username, emailadresse pipapo!

dass in den mails auch der betacode enthalten ist versteht sich von selbst!!!

ich sehe in dem "fehler" einen erheblichen missbrauch der datenschutzbestimmungen und sollte in keinster art und weise geduldet werden!

hier werden sensible daten veröffentlicht und ich las erst gestern in einem newsletter, dass ein onlinespiele-account auf dem schwarzmarkt wesentlich höher im kurs steht als z.b. der einer kreditkarte!

mit finesse lässt sich aus den nun veröffentlichten emailadressen sehr schnell was basteln, in der ein nonversierter user doch bitte mal gewisse accountdaten angeben soll pipapo... nur als beispiel...

ich bin jedenfalls echt entsetzt über diese "panne"!!!!


ich bekam noch eine mail mit folgendem wortlaut:

Lieber buffed-User,

beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte lösche diese Nachrichten und ignoriere die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Deinem Beta Key folgt in Kürze.

aber nicht mit einer entschuldigung des versenden sensibler daten....

ist übrigens doppelpost, der andere steht HIER


----------



## Ollimua (5. September 2008)

das hat hier ja auch absolut nichts veloren


----------



## SatansZorn (5. September 2008)

ich finds gut das er uns informiert 
anderenfalls hätten wir es wohl als nicht gewinner niemals erfahren denn buffed selbst wirds wohl kaum in den news bringen


----------



## Nekramcruun (5. September 2008)

thema hat nix mit wow zu tun ist im wow forum also falsch aufgehoben


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

hmm da ist wohl wer an der falschen addresse

Habs mal gemeldet damits geclost oder verschoben wird.


----------



## Flixl (5. September 2008)

war ja so klar dass ich mla wieder nix gewinne -.-

oder kommen da nochmal ewlche weil die verlosung ja eigendlich erst heute endet und nu frag ich mich ob heute mittag oder jetzt schon?


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

An alle die nix geeewonnen haben:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58333
Sorry für Offtopic


----------



## Flixl (5. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> An alle die nix geeewonnen haben:
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58333
> Sorry für Offtopic



da hab ich auch einen her bin mir aber iwie immernoch nicht so ganz sicher ob die echt sind.... bitte um bestätigung (das sie echt sind ^^)


----------



## Zez (5. September 2008)

Die Quelle wird offiziel von EA auf ihrer Homepage mepfohlen:
http://www.electronic-arts.de/news/25502/41/
Ja die sind echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (5. September 2008)

supi dubi dann müsste ich nen key haben *freu* WAR installiert: check; key: check ^^


----------



## ersoichso (5. September 2008)

ja sind sie warum sollten sie auch nicht wobei es doch von offizieller seite bestätigt wurde

wenn dir die abwicklung,sprich die art und weise wie sie dir den key uebermitteln suspekt vorkommt
kann ich dich beruhigen,es ist eine englische seite die vergeben die keys auf diese art genauso wie die franzosen


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

redukt schrieb:


> wie kann ein solcher fehler unterlaufen, "gewinnern" eine massenmail zukommen zu lassen - mit sämtlichen emails - die ich jetzt nach belieben für datenschutzmissbrauch benötigen könnte? nicht nur, dass augenscheinlich ALLE teilnehmer-emailadressen gelistet sind, nein, auch username, emailadresse pipapo!
> 
> dass in den mails auch der betacode enthalten ist versteht sich von selbst!!!
> 
> ...



Du schaust zu viele Filme...


----------



## Swizzel (5. September 2008)

ich hab von euch gleich mal 189 mails bekommen mit jeweil nem anderen key megaspam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

Swizzel schrieb:


> ich hab von euch gleich mal 189 mails bekommen mit jeweil nem anderen key megaspam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich 893....


----------



## Mab773 (5. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ich 893....


wtf?? lol


----------



## ElBacko (5. September 2008)

Moin buffed Team,

Ihr habt mir heute Nacht mehr als 300 Open Beta Keys, von Leuten zugeschickt, die an der Verlosung teilgenommen haben. Ich kopiere die Keys zurzeit in ein Textdokument, doch aus Platzmangel in meinem Postfach, lösche ich die E-mails direkt, sodass ich mir keine Namen der Gewinner notiere. Was mach ich nun?
Ich selber habe ja schon einen, von warhammermovies.com, wollte aber nicht so unsozial sein.
Irgendwer muss bei euch gepennt haben, da die E-Mails glaube ich an alle Gewinner raus sind, somit hat jeder Gewinner theoretisch über 300 Keys.


----------



## Efgrib (5. September 2008)

jo du pennst wohl auch noch, sonst wäre dir aufgefallen, das es schon einen thread zum thema gibt und du net der einige bist...


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2008)

Einer reicht
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...view=getnewpost


----------



## Havamal (5. September 2008)

Die antwort erfolgte im offiziellen Beta thread!Einfach löschen du bekommst deinen Key dann nochmal zu geschickt


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2008)

Dort auf den letzten Seiten findest du ZAMs Antwort auf dieses Versehen.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58165


----------



## Pastilo (5. September 2008)

Hallo,

so ich hab da nen problem^^

ich hab eben grad in mein email postfach geschaut und siehe da über 200 neue emails in jeder email is nen anderer War Beta key O.o

ist das normal das man über 200 emails von buffed bekommt wo immer nen anderer key drin is?^^


----------



## Lari (5. September 2008)

/reported, das es diese Threads zuhauf gibt.


----------



## Zaralah (5. September 2008)

bei mir  auch ...zwar nur 83 aber finds iwie nich so toll:/


----------



## Vampiry (5. September 2008)

740.... 

aber dazu gibt es schon genug Freds.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=58336&st=0   oder schau mal in die "News"


----------



## Gnadelwarz (5. September 2008)

Quote von Zam:


> Liebe buffed-User,
> 
> beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte löscht diese Nachrichten und ignoriert die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Euren Beta Key folgt in Kürze.
> 
> ...


Hier ist zu.


----------



## deathnemesis (5. September 2008)

Hallo,

war grad in meinem Email Postfach um zu sehen ob es etwas neues gibt und was sehe ich da??

1000 Buffed Keys... Nun frage ich mich, sind die ungültig und werden neue generiert oder können jetzt alle 1000 Gewinner den Key vom anderen bekommen ?


----------



## Lari (5. September 2008)

Reported wegen Unfähigkeit, zumindest mal Seite 1 zu lesen, die VOLL von solchen Thread ist...


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Warum guckst du nicht in den bereits bestehend Thread? Da steht alles, Bruder!


----------



## Mastergodfather (5. September 2008)

Servus,

hät man zwar auch mit suchen rausfinden können, aber:
gestern haben die Mods gesagt, dass die Keys ungültig gemacht werden, und im Laufe des Tages heute ein Lösung erarbeitet werden würde. Garantiert wurde erneut, dass die 1000 Gewinner nicht leer ausgehen würden, also wieder einen Key bekommen. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden. Such halt deinen raus, save ihn to be safe, und dann warten.

/move to be closed


----------



## Gnadelwarz (5. September 2008)

Quote von Zam:


> Liebe buffed-User,
> 
> beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte löscht diese Nachrichten und ignoriert die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Euren Beta Key folgt in Kürze.
> 
> ...


Hier ist zu.


----------



## Electricwolf (5. September 2008)

ich weiss ich hab die email gelesen wo ihr euch entschuldigt aber ich musste echt lachen als in meinem Postfach auf einmal 150 open Beta keys für warhammer drin waren,

Soll ich alle löschen udn ich bekomme einen Richtigen weil die sind alle unterschiedlich sonst lad ich meine nachbarschaft ein zum zocken am sonntag und meine Gilde gleich dazu..oh mann soviel leute kenn ich gar nicht XD

Aber das ganze löschen wird ne heiden arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Report...eben grade ist so ein Thread schon geschlossen worden.

AUGEN AUF BRUDER!


----------



## Gnadelwarz (5. September 2008)

Quote Zam:


> Liebe buffed-User,
> 
> beim Versenden der Beta-Keys zu Warhammer Online ist uns eben ein technischer Fehler unterlaufen. Wir bitten die Massen-Mail-Aussendung zu entschuldigen, die natürlich nicht beabsichtigt war. Bitte löscht diese Nachrichten und ignoriert die bisher versendeten Keys. Eine Update-Mail mit Euren Beta Key folgt in Kürze.
> 
> ...


Die Keys werden Entwertet.
Es gibt neue Keys für die gewinner.

Und nun: Zu.


----------

